# cutting master 2 reading " no active document" evrytime i try to launch



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

cutting master 2 reading " no active document" evrytime i try to launch. does anybody know about this


----------



## ringocat22 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ugh, mine just started this too, just today. We were running fine last week, and now all of a sudden "No Active Document". 

I've tried calling the tech support line, but it just rings and rings. Sent an email, so if I get any info back I'll let you know. 

If you've solved this, can you fill me in? I'm using Corel X4. Thanks.


----------



## mkkingeryEP (Feb 17, 2012)

Did either of you figure out why your software was doing this? Mine is doing the same thing....giving me the "no active document" when I try to send a job to my cutter
Help!!!


----------



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone discovered a solution for this? I have been using my cutter for 3 years and two days ago I began getting the same error and I cannot use my cutter. Please help!


----------

